# Dateihandling bei RMI



## Leeprasteen (30. Jul 2004)

habe folgendes problem:
eine datei soll in einem applet auf irgend einem rechner ausgewählt werden und per rmi durch den serverteil der anwendung in eine datenbank geschrieben werden.
wie bekomme ich aber die datei vom client zum server? muss sie ja irgendwie der Server-Methode übergeben.
habe erst versucht den FileInputStream zu übergeben, was zu leider nicht funktioniert hat. als zweites habe ich versucht das File-Objekt selbst zu übergeben - aber auch dass, ging nicht :-/
wenn jemand ne idee hat, wies gehen könnte, wär ich dankbar.


----------



## Leeprasteen (30. Jul 2004)

problem hat sich erledigt - konnte es anderweitig lösen


----------



## KAMAZAR (12. Aug 2004)

Hallo,
wie hast Du dieses Problem gelöst?

KAMAZAR


----------

